# How to use squirrel call properly



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

I got a squirrel call it does the ditress call, bark, and chatter. And i was wondering how to use it properly? 
thanks


----------



## johnkorn670 (Nov 25, 2007)

ChazzHiben said:


> I got a squirrel call it does the ditress call, bark, and chatter. And i was wondering how to use it properly?
> thanks


Use your call and hit a tree sapling against the ground this will resemble a squirrel being taken by a predator and the squirrels in the surrounding area will bark to warn the other squirrels and they will reveal their location with their loud bark

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What I used to do (when I was 12 and had nothing better to hunt) was take a pocket full of pebbles into the woods with me.

Now before anyone jumps to comclusions, I would shoot my squirrels with a .22, not throw the rocks at them.

But what I would do is sit underneath a big oak tree, flick a pebble every now and then around where I was sitting and chatter on my call lightly. It gets the other squirrels in the area curious and they come to investigate. Gray and fox squirrels are very social and will usually come in without a problem, even after a couple of his buddies have been shot. Reds'll come in to try to get rid of the gray or fox they think they're hearing. Not sure how black squirrels would resond though, more than likely about the same as grays and foxys.


----------

